# Rätselhaftes Fischsterben???



## Ulrike1979 (12. Mai 2014)

Moin an die "Experten" in der Runde,

wir haben nun in unserem Teich ein paar Koi. Leider beklagen wir seit Wochen einige Sterbefälle.

Zu den Gegebenheiten: Filter: 3Stufenfilter für 50.000 Liter geeignet (Teich hat ca. 15.000 Liter)
                                                 UVC Osaga Edelstahl mit 55 Watt

Das Wasser ist klar, Pflanzen alle im Wachstum, Wasserwerte mit Testkoffer getestet alle super 
(vielleicht etwas zu weich, durch den ganzen Regen die letzte Woche), Wassertemperatur ca.15 Grad,
Fische fressen auch.
Die Fische weisen keinerlei Krankheitssymtome auf (Verblassen, Pilz oder Bakterienbefall, milchige Auge oder ähnliches). Ein Abstrich ergab ebenfalls keine Krankheitserreger oder Pilze.

Hatte erst die Befürchtung das sie durch den Elektrozaun (Reiherschreck) einen Stromschlag bekommen. Der ist seit Tagen aber aus und dennoch haben wieder 2 nicht überlebt.

Gibt es vielleicht Pflanzen die die Koi nicht vertragen können?? Habe einen abgetrennten Pflanzenfilter aber Seerosen und __ Schilf im Teich.

Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar!! Ich will nicht noch mehr Verluste hinnehmen müssen

Gruß Ulrike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2014)

Hi Ulrike,

wie es klingt sind die Koi erst vor kurzem in den Teich gekommen.

Sind noch irgendwelche andere Fische im Teich und wurde ne Quarantäne gemacht?

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2014)

Hey Ulrike,

wohnst Du in Feldnähe (max. 500m) oder in der Stadt?
Wie verhalten sich die Fische sonst (träger als sonst und kommen nur zum Fressen)?

Mandy


----------



## Ulrike1979 (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo ihr beiden,

die Fische leben seit letztem Jahr August im Teich..... (Keine Zu- oder Abgänge)

Wir leben zwar auf dem Land.....aber nicht neben einem Feld.....mitten in einer Gemeinde aber dennoch etwas weitläufig

Es befinden sich noch 3 größere (ca.15cm große) Goldfische und 2 Goldorfen im Teich.....und ein paar kleine Goldies...der Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr.

Das Verhalten der Fische ist normal würde ich sagen. Sie sonnen sich gern und liegen dann "faul" in den flacheren Bereichen, sie schwimmen aber auch schön durch den Teich.
Haben ijhre Flossen vom Körper ab und nicht angelegt. Keine Auffälligkeiten.....keine Hektik.....keinen Stress....würde ich sagen.

Aber dennoch waren es nun 5 Fische innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Es waren große und kleine....und alles Koi....die Orfen und Goldies stört anscheinend nichts.

LG
Ulrike


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Uli,

besteht die Möglichkeit eines Neidischen Nachbarn? Oder sonstige äußeren,nicht von dir beeinflussten Einwirkungen?!

Der Umstand,daß es nur Koi sind macht mich nachdenklich, nur komme ich zu keinem Krankheitsbild, das nur auf die Koi zutreffen!

Deswegen:

-Alle von einem Züchter
-Welche Linie
-In Welchem Alter gekauft
-Wie groß waren die Fische
-Evtl,neue Pflanzen in den Teich gesetzt
-Wie Tief ist der Teich, ich welcher tiefe,dümpeln sie am meisten.

-Wasserwerter stimmen?!


LG Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Mai 2014)

Hab mehrfach die Edit taste gedrückt, geht aber nicht, deswegen so.

Hast du Evtl Bilder deiner verendeten?!


----------



## Ulrike1979 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Chrisinger,

leider hab ich von den verstorbenen keine Bilder.

Neue Pflanzen haben wir zu Begin der Saison schon in den Teich bekommen...aber nur __ Schilf, der Rest sitzt ja im separaten Pflanzenfilter.

Fische stammen teils aus Holland und Teils aus einer Teichauflösung eines Arbeitskollegen. Allerdings sind sie ziemlich zeitgleich letztes Jahr alle in den Teich gekommen.

Wasserwerte sind immer noch i.O. (nur etwas zu weich wegen dem vielen Regen)

Die Fische sind putzmmunter...mal oben mal unten, hin und her...nichts auffälliges zu bemerken. Das ist es ja....die verstorbenen sind auch ja über Nacht gestorben....waren vorher noch beim Fressen und nächsten morgen schwammen sie oben....

Nachbarn....nein....da ist keiner neidisch oder böse auf uns....das schließe ich ebenfalls aus.

Gibt es denn überhaupt Pflanzen die für Koi giftig sind.....oder etwas was sie so nicht vertragen...


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Mai 2014)

Mit Pflanzen im Teich, kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus.

Aber außerhalb des Teiches gibt es so einige Pflanzen die schädlich und absolut tödlich für Koi sein können,wie:
__ Efeu,Tollkirsche,__ Buchsbaum oder Maiglöckchen usw. 

Und Unsere Wasserbüffel, fressen nun mal alles was in den Teich weht. 

Oh man,würde gerne helfen wie jeder hier.......aber kann mir leider keinen Reim daraus machen 

LG Chris


----------



## Eddy (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo
das problem hatte ich letztes Jahr auch. Ich hatte 5grosse kois (bis 50cm).ich war stolz wie oskar.die Fische lebten in einem total grünen Teich. Mein Wasser hatte ich 3mal analysieren lassen.alles top.nacheiner woche sind mir vier Stück gestorben. Keine Ahnung warum.

 da lebten sie noch


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo 
von wann sind die Wasserwerte ? Prüf event. nochmal 

Saugen die Koi bei Fressen vermehrt Luft an und stossen sie beim antauchen wieder aus?, würde auf Kiemenwürmer deuten ,die sieht man von aussen nicht und bei heftigem Befall ersticken die Fische

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (14. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne so etwas auch.
Vor Jahren sind innerhalb von 2 Wochen 5 Koi gestorben. Urplötzlich, ohne äußere Verletzungen o.ä.
Die Wasserwerte waren auch top.

Bis ich eine Wasserprobe nach Bielefeld ins Labor geschickt habe. Da hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen. Eine extrem hohe Keimdichte.
Und danach wußte ich auch warum meine Fische so plötzlich verendet sind. Auf dem Feld hatte man zu dieser Zeit mit Gülle gedüngt. Es war recht trocken und die Einbringung erfolgte zu schnell, so dass es zu einer Verneblung kam und so die Güllebakterien in den teich geweht wurden.
Konfrontiert mit diesem urplötzlichen Anstieg der Bakterien sind die Empfindlichsten nicht klar gekommen.
Das war im Spätsommer ... und im Frühjahr gings wieder ans Düngen und die nächsten sind verendet.
Seit ich das aber weiß, habe ich immer Wofasteril zu Hause und kann (wenn der Bauer es beim Düngen mal wieder eilig hat) damit den Teich hinterher desinfizieren.

Vielleicht ist es bei Dir ähnlich? Schicke doch mal eine Wasserprobe nach Bielefeld ins Tauros-Labor, dann biste auf der sicheren Seite.

Tauros Diagnostik

Mandy


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Mai 2014)

@mandy,

davon hab ich schon mal gehört.
Hatten deine Fische damals Null Anzeichen,das sie erkrankt waren?
Frage rein Interesse halber.

LG Chris


----------



## CrimsonTide (15. Mai 2014)

Über Nacht sterben klingt mir nach Sauerstoffmangel, da Pflanzen in der Nacht ja kein O² produzieren, sondern verbrauchen. Kann es sein, dass die Wasserwerte zwar ok sind, aber dass du O² nicht gemessen hast? Stehen die Fische in der Früh an der Oberfläche oder beim Wassereinlauf?


----------



## Ulrike1979 (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank erstmal für eure rege Teilnahme und Interesse.

Bisher hat es noch keinen wieder erwischt!   

Ich werde denke ich mal eine Probe in dieses Labor schicken.

Ansonsten wie gesagt.......Werte super, Temperatur super, Fische Aktiv, kein Sauerstoffmangel........

Bisher sind sie alle munter...und es gibt keine neuen Anzeichen.

LG
Ulrike


----------



## CrimsonTide (27. Mai 2014)

Gibts schon Ergebnisse aus dem Labor? Konntest du ein Problem ausmachen? Gehts den Fischen soweit gut?


----------



## Ulrike1979 (27. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen......

also die Werte sind da....ALLES bestens......und keine "bedrohlichen "Mengen an Keimen und __ Parasiten gefunden.

Das Sterben hat auch plötzlich wie es gekommen ist auch wieder aufgehört.....ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel

Aber die Natur wird schon wissen was sie sich dabei gedacht hat.....der Rest ist putzmunter und frisst und lässt es sich gut gehen....


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hatten deine Fische damals Null Anzeichen,das sie erkrankt waren?


 
Moin Chris,

richtig, null Anzeichen. Urplötzlich starb Einer nach dem Anderen. Und ich war so hilflos.
Erst die Laboruntersuchung des Wassers hat zu hohe Keimbelastung ans Licht gebracht. Dann diverse Beobachtungen, Gespräche mit einem weiteren betroffenen Koihalter und so konnten wir alles zusammenfügen.
Eine Beschwerde beim Landesamt für Landwirtschaft (oder so ähnlich) eingereicht und seitdem gabs keine Verneblung und keine Todesfälle mehr. Die haben dem Bauern wohl ordentlich den Allerwertesten hochgebunden ...kicher.

Ich meine, es sind ja nicht nur die Fische die krank werden und sterben ...nee nee. Ich trockne ja auch die Wäsche im Garten. Und wenn die Keime im Teich landen, dann auch auf der frisch gewaschenen Wäsche. Geht ja gar nicht.
Aber wie gesagt ... seit dem ist Ruhe 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit Bauern, da sein Feld direkt an den Teich grenzt.
Als Vorsichtsmaßnahme habe ich nun eine große Folie liegen, die ich bei Bedarf vor den Teich spannen kann.
Was da, teilweise mit Fördermitteln, aufgebracht wird ist schon gefährdend.
Einmal habe ich mich direkt vor seinen Traktor gestellt um erstmal zu klären, was da in meinen Teich versprüht wird.
Am schlimmsten fand ich bisher die zügellose Verstreuung von Schneckenkorn, was noch ganz weit im Garten zu finden war.
Es hat lange gedauert, bis ich wenigstens die sichbaren blauen Körner aus dem Teich hatte.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Mai 2014)

Moin Mandy,

das ist natürlich krass.Aber gut das ihr überlegt habt und ausmachen konntet, was es war.

Mir kommt da noch eine Idee zum Thema.
Es gibt wohl eine Form von Chilodonella,die fast ohne Symptome wie; Apartisch oder Scheuern ausgeht.Und ohne Wirt ist Chilodonella dann schnell wieder weg.

Hmm.....nur so ne Idee

LG Chris


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2014)

Das hätte mein Tierarzt damals aber auch feststellen müssen ... hat er aber nicht 
War selber ratlos. So etwas hatte er noch nicht gesehen.

Wie siehts denn bei Dir jetzt aus ... alles im Lot oder wieder den ein oder anderen Ausfall?

Mandy


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

War auch nicht auf deine Fische bezogen @Moonlight sondern auf Ulrike


----------

